

I quit my job for an Oculus Rift.  Here's our start. - tastive

Hey, HN!<p>I quit my job in cybersecurity to start making games.  After my learning-experience-game SPACIOUS (http://www.desura.com/games/publish/spacious) was released in January, I got my hands on a Rift preview kit (the pre-Kickstarter kind) and started building a first-person platformer.<p>It's called Rift Rush, and you can check it out on Kickstarter here: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lumina/rift-rush-first-person-platformer-for-oculus-rift<p>Feel free to use this thread if you have questions about the Rift or about the game.  Thanks for reading.
======
tagabek
Rift Rush looks amazing. The Oculus Rift has been my favorite project since it
started, and I even hope to work with their team someday. Anyway, this game
looks amazing, and I cannot wait to try it out!

A few questions:

What is your favorite part about the Oculus Rift so far?

Where do you see the OR in 5 years?

Do you have any plans for another game after Rift Rush?

------
sixQuarks
cool, I think the Oculus Rift has the potential to be huge. You could be in
the right place at the right time.

I don't know how to develop, but i was thinking a great use-case for the
Oculus would be "virtual tourist". Basically, experience real-world locations
without leaving your room.

